# Best monitors under $100?



## L1ght (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys, since I started tracking guitars, I noticed how bad my $20 logic speakers really suck. I'm looking to get much better monitors for obvious reasons. 

Can anybody recommend me some better monitors within the $100 range? 

Thanks!

I was looking at these: 2 New MA Audio 500W 6.5" 2-Way Studio Monitor Speakers | eBay

and these: 2 New MA Audio 500W 6.5" 3-Way Studio Monitor Speakers | eBay

Also these lol: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Of-Behringer-MS16-4-Active-Powered-Studio-Monitors-/350561762556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519f1bfcfc

Space is also kind of an issue unfortunately.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

set on speakers? headphones id reccomend "superlux hd662f" headphones for guitar and drums. got for 45-50 used good cond.


----------



## ChrisWFTS (May 12, 2012)

Headphones for sure at that price. To be honest there is no way your going to get a decent pair of studio monitors for under 100. If you could save up a little I would say go for a pair of behringer truths. I own the 2031a's and I think they sound as good as a pair of genelecs(having mixed on a pair of 1032as on multiple occasions). If you decide to go with headphones, (for and extra $50) I am an avid fan of the audiotechnica athm50s. They definitely translate very well to other forms of playback and they are super comfy  Hope this helps.


----------



## L1ght (May 12, 2012)

Really guys? It isn't worth getting monitors for that price? Come on, there's got to be some good monitors out there that don't break the bank...


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

theres some nice ones in the gear for sale section but 150 each... really i dont think so, maybe.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 12, 2012)

$200 is probably the minimum for a decent pair of monitors (just from my personal experience), Roland makes the MA-15D which is quite decent, well balanced for the most part, although the low end is almost "random", so there is a consistency issue with it. $100 monitors are basically above average computer speakers, headphones are probably better for that price, and even though I wouldn't really suggest mixing with just headphones, a $100 pair of headphones trumps the $100 speakers.


----------



## Their Savior (May 12, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Really guys? It isn't worth getting monitors for that price? Come on, there's got to be some good monitors out there that don't break the bank...



No, they're right man.

In the mean time, stick with the flattest frequency response headphones you can find in your price range.

Once you can bump your price range check out some KRK RP8G2s


----------



## Purelojik (May 12, 2012)

i'd say save up get some standard budget monitors. your mixes will thank you. i recently got a pair of tannoy reveals for about 150-160 each on amazon and they are quite awesome


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (May 12, 2012)

RIGHT NOW, you can get the fostex pm.04 for 170 a pair! I just got mine in, they are really well balanced, just needs a tad of low end, but they are excellent!


----------



## JacobShredder (May 12, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Really guys? It isn't worth getting monitors for that price? Come on, there's got to be some good monitors out there that don't break the bank...



Monitors are expensive. For your price range you should be looking at headphones, at least if you're wanting any sort of audio quality to come out of what you're buying.

I use Sennheiser HD202's and while they only cost me $20 they're still usable.


----------



## Thep (May 12, 2012)

From several reads and from personal experience, its not worth buying cheap monitors. Infact some would argue its not worth buying any near field monitors if you don't also have a budget to acoustically treat your room. A pair of nice headphones will do much more for you mix with your budget. 

There are so many factors besides flat frequency that effect the quality of monitors. Namely the misleading presence of bass resonance found in most budget monitors because of their ported bass designs. You're just not going to get you moneys worth for anything less than something like KRK Rockit 5's.


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2012)

for $100 you can get some KRK 6400 studio headphones. Not monitors, but you wouldn't be able to really find any true ones with that price. Just my 2 cents


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

Thep said:


> From several reads and from personal experience, its not worth buying cheap monitors. Infact some would argue its not worth buying any near field monitors if you don't also have a budget to acoustically treat your room. A pair of nice headphones will do much more for you mix with your budget.
> 
> There are so many factors besides flat frequency that effect the quality of monitors. Namely the misleading presence of bass resonance found in most budget monitors because of their ported bass designs. You're just not going to get you moneys worth for anything less than something like KRK Rockit 5's.


150 EACH IN OUR SS FOR SALE SECTION!!!!


----------



## L1ght (May 12, 2012)

Alright dudes, I guess I'll just keep dreaming it up. :s

Thanks for the information though!


And the crushed dreams. <3


----------



## BTFStan (May 12, 2012)

dude just save up a little bit more and get a pair of m audio bx5a's sometimes ive seen them go on sale as low as $150, you will be glad you did.


----------



## L1ght (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, you think so? Are they good speakers? My speakers right now are straight up shiiat to be honest. They even crackle every now and then when I'm using high gain VST amp sims. :/


----------



## L1ght (May 13, 2012)

Alroight, well, can you guys suggest me some good monitors then? I guess... try and keep it within the $250 dollar range? I guess I'll just save up to get some good monitors since I bought all the other recording gear, so why subject myself to shitty speakers if I spent all that money on recording stuff right?


----------



## BTFStan (May 13, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Alroight, well, can you guys suggest me some good monitors then? I guess... try and keep it within the $250 dollar range? I guess I'll just save up to get some good monitors since I bought all the other recording gear, so why subject myself to shitty speakers if I spent all that money on recording stuff right?



exactly man, the M-Audio bx5a deluxes are excellent for the price man. Me and two of my friends all have them and they are consistent and sound amazing


----------



## L1ght (May 13, 2012)

Sounds good. I will do a little research on them and see what's up. Thanks for that info bro.


----------



## KingAenarion (May 13, 2012)

ChrisWFTS said:


> Headphones for sure at that price. To be honest there is no way your going to get a decent pair of studio monitors for under 100. If you could save up a little I would say go for a pair of behringer truths. I own the 2031a's and I think they sound as good as a pair of genelecs(having mixed on a pair of 1032as on multiple occasions). If you decide to go with headphones, (for and extra $50) I am an avid fan of the audiotechnica athm50s. They definitely translate very well to other forms of playback and they are super comfy  Hope this helps.



Behringer Truths... sound as good as Genelecs?



My entire response to that statement can be described by those emoticons.

I'm sorry, but you and I have very different definitions of "sound as good as". If by that you mean that they "can get to the same volume as...", then yes. If you mean that the Behringers have as flat a response across the spectrum as the Genelecs, that the electronics inside (in particular the crossover) are as precise creating a clear definition of bass and high end, then no... sorry 

Put them side by side and the Behringers have a flubby and woofing unnaturally extended bass end, easily distorting mids and really harsh highs. You're talking about the difference between 10 year old Hyundai and a brand new Ferrari... 




Now... as to Monitors. I would recommend getting yourself a pair of cheap stopgap speakers or headphones then saving for decent monitors. The M-Audio's are an ok recommendation definitely. I personally have found the KRK Rokits to be less than ideal for decent mixing. Slighty woofy bass and they seem to be far better for mixing detuned metal and heavy low end EDM styles. The upper model KRKs are fine.

In the low price range I have found the Yamaha HS50Ms to be a winner for mixing on. When set up flat they are pleasant to listen to music on and flat enough to do good surgical EQ treatment on. With the 2kHz boost on they pretty much become the old standard NS10Ms... and if you can make a mix sound good on those, it will sound good on anything.

Fostex monitors are pretty good, but I know a few people who've had problems with dodgy electrics. Tannoy's are great, as are JBLs.


If you need a stopgap while you save for better monitors, check out Microlab 6Cs. They were designed by one of the best speaker designers in the world. They're designed for gamers, so they're not priced to the musician market. They are surprisingly good and ridiculously cheap for how good they are, I've been working with the larger model for a couple of weeks at a friends place and I'm VERY impressed and am considering getting a pair to reference against my HS80Ms until I have the room for some larger Main Monitors.

Or Headphones, most of the recommendations here are fine. Audio Technica are what I'd be looking at in your price range. Or maybe some lower end Sennheisers. MAYBE some Shure headphones. I've had great experience with Shure's customer service department on multiple occasion and they make consistently good products.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 13, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> You're talking about the difference between 10 year old Hyundai and a brand new Ferrari...



Your hyperbole is almost as bad as his.


----------



## KingAenarion (May 13, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Your hyperbole is almost as bad as his.



Not sure I am... One is rubbish and could fail at any time, and even when it does run it's of questionable quality.

The other one works stunningly without a hitch for years.


----------



## shnizzle (May 13, 2012)

you could also take a look into logitech x230. those are not studio monitors but have a very good sound. definitely good enough for tracking and basic mixing. for precise mixing i recommend headphones like ^


----------



## simulclass83 (May 13, 2012)

I didn't take the time to read through what others wrote. But if you really want to be happy, save some more dough, as you won't get a lot for <$100.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 13, 2012)

I would just echo what has already been said: that budget is going to get headphones only if you want quality.
I'd recommend springing for some ATH-M50's - though I'm not sure the price in USD - as they're well renowned, excellent quality and affordable.
If you want monitors, save your dough. The whole point of monitors is to get an accurate representation of the music so it's pointless buying some that won't give you that.


----------



## ChrisWFTS (May 14, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Behringer Truths... sound as good as Genelecs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, you assume I make this statement without having the proper knowledge to give such advice, but, you would be mistaken. Not everything Behringer attempts to reverse engineer always turns out to be good quality gear, this is true, but I have heard from multiple engineers (with experience well beyond my own) that these guys come pretty damn close to their obvious counterpart genelec. That being said, I won't say that it was my advice, better yet Kevin Becca, chief editor for MIX Magazine who gave me this advice. Its obvious to me that you have never actually compared the two and prefer to go along with the stigma attached with behringer gear. Genelec in my opinion is extremely overpriced for what you receive, not at all a bad sounding monitor, but there is no way in hell I would ever pay that much. They are the Gibson of studio monitors. 

Ferrari my ass


----------

